# Pellet review



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Post up reviews for your favorite pellets. 








My crosman fury shoots these the best. They are higher quality than the gamo hunter ones I purchased. They are heavier and knock rats off their feet.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

My favorite pellets are JSB, shoots the best in all my rifles.

I use them in .177 and .25

.177 8.4 gr JSB Exact Diabolo.

.25 25.4 gr JSB Exact Kings.

Next is the Predator Polymags, in .25


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I will definitely try those.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

I've shot all of Gamo's line of pellets, as well as all of Crosman's line of pellets. I've also shot most of H&N and JSB's line of pellets. There's other pellets that are rebranded that are also made by JSB and H&N, and I've shot them too. RWS, AA, etc.

IMO, if a pellet can't consistently group the size of a dime at 30-35 yards on a break barrel, then that pellet is useless for hunting.

On a PCP, my requirement is dime sized at 50 yards, and the JSB's give me that.

Most importantly, the barrel chooses the pellet, not the shooter.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Gamo Master Point- 3 stars out of 5
Gamo Match- 3
Gamo Hunter- 3
Gamo Magnum- 2
Crosman Pointed Premium-5
Crosman Premium Hollow Point-4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)




----------

